
Ask HN: Your way to screen potential developers for your team? - ge96
This is tough, it seems like people can just say &quot;Yeah I can do that.&quot; I don&#x27;t mean to be &quot;discriminating&quot; either but when you see how their sentences are formed it&#x27;s concerning.<p>I guess you can test their skill with a paid task but it also seems easy to just look things up copy&#x2F;paste and send it in. While that gets the job done, is that person actually competent.
======
ge96
Oh man, this guy I'm screening literally google search pasted a response.

